# Eco Kegs Soon To Be Available To Hbrs



## tommy cooper (25/5/07)

hi all just been talking with the eco keg people and eco kegs for us will be available soon through a brew shop

at around 70 bucks each 
spare bladders and valves also will be available 

30 lrts and 50ltrs i beleive i am getting one to test and i cant wait.should be here next week and i have got a batch ready to go in it for the test .

tc :beerbang:


----------



## kook (25/5/07)

Bladders?

Isn't an eco keg just a different size commercial keg, but with rubberised top/bottom like a corny? I know a lot of micros in the EU use that style of keg.

What type of coupler do they use?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (25/5/07)

would love more info on the product TC as 70 bucks for a 30 ltr keg sounds pretty good

-Phill


----------



## tommy cooper (25/5/07)

No these are the Australian made ones and they are plastic barrels with a special bladder in side .
they come with standard au pub connects (cud coopers ect)
spare bladder available each time but we are testing to see there longjeverty and reuse potential .
i will be the resaler for them .
yes 70 bucks is a guesstamate price but thats would be the max for them depending on our frieght cost when they come in stock.
i am working with the eco manufactures at the moment to sort out there potenual for us being home keggers but from what i have read and talked about so far they seem to be the perfect alternative for the job and the price also reflects a great oppertunity convert i am so excited about it i will keep you all imformed as to the progress i will be testing one next week when i get the delivery of a test unit for hbrs.
look here these are eco kegs made in austraila www.ecokeg.com/html/the_needs.html
pictures will also be posted .
also we are working with an australian company in making an aussie equivillent to the Hambleton bard pressure barrels so that would mean no more worries about party kegs or despencing from cubes.
if you are wondering what these are go here.
www.hambletonbard.com/English/Homebrew_Products/Kegs/Beer_making_kegs.htm
here is some porn as well

tc


----------



## JSB (25/5/07)

TC,

Last thing I heard was retaill 30L $36.95 + GST...

Cheers
JSB


----------



## bugwan (25/5/07)

tommy cooper said:


> .
> .
> .
> also we are working with an australian company in making an aussie equivillent to the Hambleton bard pressure barrels so that would mean no more worries about party kegs or despencing from cubes.
> ...



You've just saved Wortgames a month of Sundays!!

Interested to know more about the ecokegs. "From one bladder to another" :lol:


----------



## Wortgames (25/5/07)

Interesting stuff TC.

The 'bladder' is news to me - I thought the ecokegs had a 30L PET bottle inside a plastic case the same size as a 50L stainless keg?


----------



## Adamt (25/5/07)

JSB said:


> TC,
> 
> Last thing I heard was retaill 30L $36.95 + GST...
> 
> ...



Wonder what brewshop this is that will be selling them for ~$70? :unsure:


----------



## tangent (25/5/07)

:lol: hah we'll get MacGyver onto that mystery


----------



## JSB (25/5/07)

see 
http://www.ecokeg.com/download/ecoKEG_Brochure.pdf

Yep - I heard the O2 scavenger only last for 1 month ?

I wouldn't go throwing away the Cornies yet !!!!

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Darren (25/5/07)

I agree. Nothing like stainless.

I presume these "eco-kegs" Funny about the name as they are plastic disposable items, are second hand?

cheers

darren


----------



## PostModern (25/5/07)

Darren said:


> I presume these "eco-kegs" Funny about the name as they are plastic disposable items, are second hand?



Plastic _recyclable_ kegs, perhaps?


----------



## kook (25/5/07)

Rather confusing considering Schaefer make "ECO Kegs" too which are completely different.

I don't see how these offer much of a benefit compared to cornies though?

The pressure barrels however seem cool. I've considered ordering one in the past from the UK (along with some polypins) but the postage cost was prohibitive.


----------



## jimmylt (25/5/07)

kook said:


> Rather confusing considering Schaefer make "ECO Kegs" too which are completely different.
> 
> I don't see how these offer much of a benefit compared to cornies though?
> 
> The pressure barrels however seem cool. I've considered ordering one in the past from the UK (along with some polypins) but the postage cost was prohibitive.




Yeah , obviously they represent a cost saving to the big breweries that export, and therefore drastically effect their bottom line. 
But unless they were substantially cheaper than cornies, whats the attraction for home brewers?


----------



## tommy cooper (30/5/07)

36.dollars plus gst is the wholesale price with pet bladder yes the pet insert is called a bladder.
36 dollars plus gst is the bear keg no bladder as there is 4 different inserts with differt conects the insert would last as long as pet bottels and if you soak them in between brews with a mild detergent and then rinsed there is no reason why they won,t go the distance .
yes they are different from the yank tanks being that there is no s/s parts like those ones. they do come in 30 0r 50 ltr. thepet bladders are thicker than pet bottels parsay so they should last and replacement bladder are a sinch to replace and cheap enough .
yes i agree cornies are a better option but eventuall cornies as we all know will run out. they are using this style of keg in the uk as well as an option along with pressure barrels whitch by the way are fantastic as well.
but i was only pointing out that there are legal alturnatives out there i didn,t think i would be knocked for it. constructive critisisum yes but it seems a few just slam everthing rather than looking at the big picture.
hey guys open minds creat a better world for conceptions of greater ideas .
tc


----------



## DarkFaerytale (30/5/07)

i know sweet bugger all about kegs as i don't own any, but will these eco kegs be interchangable with the normal/cornie keg parts? taps/disconnects that sort of thing?

how about some pics TC?

-Phill


----------



## Velophile (30/5/07)

tommy cooper said:


> 36.dollars plus gst is the wholesale price with pet bladder yes the pet insert is called a bladder.
> 36 dollars plus gst is the bear keg no bladder as there is 4 different inserts with differt conects the insert would last as long as pet bottels and if you soak them in between brews with a mild detergent and then rinsed there is no reason why they won,t go the distance .
> yes they are different from the yank tanks being that there is no s/s parts like those ones. they do come in 30 0r 50 ltr. thepet bladders are thicker than pet bottels parsay so they should last and replacement bladder are a sinch to replace and cheap enough .
> yes i agree cornies are a better option but eventuall cornies as we all know will run out. they are using this style of keg in the uk as well as an option along with pressure barrels whitch by the way are fantastic as well.
> ...



Hi TC,

Are these http://www.ecokeg.com/index_new.html the kegs in question?

$36 with or without bladder?


----------



## DarkFaerytale (31/5/07)

Velophile are you joking with that ecokeg link? AMPI plastics is just down the road from my house, i can freeking walk there, better have a closer look at these eco kegs, cheers for the link and i'll make sure to get back after i have a look in person

any questions you guys would like me to ask?

-Phill


----------



## Uncle Fester (31/5/07)

If these prove to be viable, I guess there will be many who will be re-assessing their fridge options.


Cool room, here I come!

Festa.


----------



## domonsura (31/5/07)

I won't be re-considering anything.....my ex post mix kegs will still be working fine LONG after my liver has failed thank you very much........although it may be a good excuse to get a coolroom I must admit....


----------



## tommy cooper (6/6/07)

just got an eco keg and i have had a quick looky at the build and i must say very nice indeed.

refridgeration wont be an issue here with regards to time they fit in a standard fridge that will hold 4 cornies

they have a p.e.t type bladder that is at least 4x thicker than a standard pet and the dip tube fitting end of the bladder is nice and strong as well the dip tube assay is very simmilar to the s/s cousins but made of food grade poly with a s/s spring .
now the opening in the top of the dip tube opening is around 75-80mm so acess is good for cleaning and filling .
i would say that if they are cleaned the same way as a fermenter with out using boiling water these will give us years of troble free kegging IMO. and for say the cost of a standard cornie overhaul kit for 2 cornies that i would use every few years i could also replace the bladder and dip tube assay when required on these units but then saying that if you are dilligent they should not need replacing that often .only time will tell and now to test it at home .i will try and get pics as soon as the camera is charged .

tc


----------



## Uncle Fester (6/6/07)

What/where are the distribution points for these?

Fester.


----------



## tommy cooper (6/6/07)

ok these are the kegs and a breakdown i am testing at the moment for longevidy to see how they perform for my set up .
i hope the pics explain what you wnt there is nothing sinister about them they are very strong this one holds 30ltrs but i am sure a brew of 23 ltrs would be fine in them the hole is bigger than a standard keg hole the are smooth inside and would be very easy to clean.

once tested they will retail at around 64.95 ea +frieght i am the reseller for them . from what i can see they will do the job fine the pet bladders are 4x thicker than the pat bottels so gas ingress would be alot less than a standard pet .if cleaned and sanitized correctly using a bit of commonsense the bladders would last many a brew .
yet to be confirmed is the bladder cost as a replace ment if needed but i would say at this point they will be around the 18-20 dollar mark and the spear and connect would be around the same .thats depends on if you the end user look after them to how they would last and perform.

thanks tc :beer:


----------



## kook (6/6/07)

Wait a second, if these are "single use" aren't we going to see heaps of them thrown out for recycling at the back of pubs? Couldn't we then get them for free?

Also, why do you need to clean the inside of the keg? I don't understand how the large opening is a help? Doesn't the beer go in the bladder, and the keg itself is just so they're stackable/easy to carry?


----------



## MAH (6/6/07)

I'm not sure about these as kegs, post-mix kegs seem a much better option. However this could change if the price for post-mix kegs sky-rockets.

However, they do look like a great way to ferment in a closed system. Fill the bladder with wort and add yeast. Attach your DIY airlock or blow-off tube. Once fermented insert spear and transfer to post mix keg using CO2 to push the fermented beer out as the bladder is designed to take pressure. You could shorten the spear to ensure you are not drawing up the yeast cake. 

Also might make a nice self contained party keg (although it would have to be a big party). Fill the bottom of the outer shell with ice. Insert your already filled, chilled carbonated inner baldder, put ice around the top, attache lid.

I think these kegs would get a better reception if the manufacturer made a range of sizes. One big enough for a single batch and a 10 litre party keg. However a bit much to ask a manufacturer aiming at the mega-brewery market to also tool up and provide to the extremely tiny HB market.

Just some ideas.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## tommy cooper (6/6/07)

now we are thinking guys??
kook ya wally the large opening i was refering to is the opening on the bladder pet  

and as for getting them from the back of pubs or free this might not be so as the brewery can collect the surround and replace the bladder .I think they were in tended for overseas markets for our brewers as s/s kegs were costing alot in return shipping and losses .

but the idea for them as you say if cornies get pricier they would be a good way around it. i am buy no means trying to sell them off to you i am just testing the idea for me and passing on my thoughts .  
and i like the idea that they are made in australia . 
cornies are great don,t get me wronge and i will never get rid of mine but why not have one in the kit for that big party brew .it cant hurt .

cornies are old technology as well and eventually "probablly not in my life time" there wont be much around for them as in spares unless somebody wants to keep them going 
anyway never say never you will always surprise your self.  
tc


----------



## lucas (6/6/07)

tommy cooper said:


> I think they were in tended for overseas markets for our brewers as s/s kegs were costing alot in return shipping and losses.


I can see the point for a lot of other countries but does Australia actually export any beer in kegs? about the only Aussie beer i saw in my travels was Fosters, which is brewed is most countries under license anyway.

within Australia though, I could see these being useful for a) boags shipping beer to mainland Australia and not having to worry about getting back their kegs, and B) microbreweries selling their wares to pubs outside a 100km radius of the damn brewery


----------



## aspro (6/6/07)

tommy cooper said:


> ok these are the kegs and a breakdown i am testing at the moment for longevidy to see how they perform for my set up .
> i hope the pics explain what you wnt there is nothing sinister about them they are very strong this one holds 30ltrs but i am sure a brew of 23 ltrs would be fine in them the hole is bigger than a standard keg hole the are smooth inside and would be very easy to clean.
> 
> once tested they will retail at around 64.95 ea +frieght i am the reseller for them . from what i can see they will do the job fine the pet bladders are 4x thicker than the pat bottels so gas ingress would be alot less than a standard pet .if cleaned and sanitized correctly using a bit of commonsense the bladders would last many a brew .
> ...


 


I think these kegs would be great and the price is right, it would be great if all aussie breweries used them then we would have a lot of stainless ones up grabs maybe. 

Cheers Aspro


----------



## winkle (6/6/07)

How can you convert one of these plastic thingys into a kettle? h34r:


----------



## Darren (6/6/07)

Do you need the outer or just the PET part?


cheers

Darren


----------



## goatherder (6/6/07)

> and for say the cost of a standard cornie overhaul kit for 2 cornies that i would use every few years i could also replace the bladder and dip tube assay when required on these units





> the bladder cost as a replace ment if needed but i would say at this point they will be around the 18-20 dollar mark and the spear and connect would be around the same



How much to you pay for cornie overhaul kits?



> once tested they will retail at around 64.95 ea +frieght i am the reseller for them





> i am buy no means trying to sell them off to you i am just testing the idea for me



and my favourite so far:



> cornies are old technology


----------



## redbeard (6/6/07)

tc
- what sort of connector does the valve need - cub / tooheys/ ???
- whats the height & width ?
- is the valve stem a plastic / vinyl tubing ?
- boiling water usually deforms pet bottles. what temp can the bladder take ?

using it as a fermenter would be interesting, especially if you could re-circulate water inside the keg on the outside of the bladder.

cheers


----------



## FazerPete (6/6/07)

I must admit sometimes I don't understand this forum, :huh: 

This guy has listed himself as a retailer and is just trying to explain about a new product. Why do some people have to border on offensive in their response to it? If you don't like the product then don't buy it. It's as simple as that. 

I'm sure that he's taking a financial risk in bringing these in so can we at least be polite?

Now that's off my chest; IMO, these offer another option in the kegging market that might become more attactive for first time keggers once postmix kegs start to disappear. Nobody is likely to replace their old kegs with these if you don't have to but if I was starting out again then I might consider it.


----------



## bugwan (6/6/07)

.
.
.
This post was edited after re-considering!


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/6/07)

not much new info but the ecokeg was on the new inventors show

http://www.abc.net.au/tv/newinventors/txt/s1169711.htm

-Phill


----------



## Wortgames (7/6/07)

bugwan said:


> This post was edited after re-considering!


That's a bit of a shame bugwan, you made perfect sense to me.

This thread seems a bit bizarre to me I have to confess.

We have been posting about 'eco kegs' for years:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...?showtopic=3151

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...topic=8954&


Opinions have been mixed but people seem naturally keen to see what becomes of them.

So TC starts another thread about them (initially neglecting to mention that he is going to be 'the' reseller, BTW), and sparks some renewed discussion on the subject.

Some folks think they sound great, and others seem to feel that they probably aren't going to be the holy grail they initially thought they might be - either way, the discussion has been pretty fair if you ask me, but then TC has a bit of a spray at people he sees as 'slamming' his new venture. IMO, I don't think people are 'slamming' these things any more than they are 'slamming' any other product they discuss that happens not to suit them.

I agree the whole 'eco' thing is a piece of marketing BS, but I can certainly see the advantages of it - especially in the microbrewery industry (if it leads to increased availability of independent micros then I'm all for it).

I don't think they will be any use to me, simply because they will take up far too much of my fridge space compared to cornies - but some home brewers will probably find them really handy. That's why we disuss stuff.

I wish TC the best of luck, but I also suspect that if these things do pick up in the microbrewery trade, then there will be a pretty healthy secondhand market for them for so I'm not sure I'd be pinning too many hopes on retailing them as an important income stream. Shipping is also going to be a major consideration, so I'm not sure if one supplier (where are you TC by the way?) will be able to supply the entire Aussie homebrew scene.


----------



## Velophile (7/6/07)

MAH said:


> <snip>
> Also might make a nice self contained party keg (although it would have to be a big party). Fill the bottom of the outer shell with ice. Insert your already filled, chilled carbonated inner baldder, put ice around the top, attache lid.
> 
> <snip>



You could also tap the outer shell & circulate chilled water/glycol around the bladder for serving &/or fermenting.

I like the look of these kegs, especially in the 30 litre size. They would suit my brew size well. It's only the start up price thats putting me off.


----------



## geoffi (7/6/07)

aspro said:


> I think these kegs would be great and the price is right, it would be great if all aussie breweries used them then we would have a lot of stainless ones up grabs maybe.
> 
> Cheers Aspro




Don't bet on it. There's a lot of $$$$ in all that stainless steel.


----------



## MAH (7/6/07)

WortGames said:


> I don't think they will be any use to me, simply because they will take up far too much of my fridge space compared to cornies



I think this will be the case for many HBers. Coupled with the fact that we can still buy SS kegs that are a more suitable size for about the same price. But imagine if you could pick up a 10 litre party Ecokeg for around $50-$60. People would be banging down the door for this product as there is no longer a ready supply of 2nd hand party kegs at a reasonable price. If and when the 2nd hand market for 18 litre SS kegs disappears then these might be a viable option.

But this is all dreaming because the HB market is too small, unless a producer was interested in developing a HB specific product for the much bigger US market. It would still only be a niche market in the US.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/6/07)

thanks for the links neil

-Phill


----------



## jimmylt (7/6/07)

Pity they can't just make the bladders with a flat bottom so they can sit upright in the fridge, although i'm sure it would be easy to create a base or cradle. The outer seems to be just a protective skin to protect the bladder while transporting. If they are to be used by home brewers, they shouldn't need as many outers as they do bladders.
And if thats the case, if someone can come up with an attachment to convert the standard 10lt (roughly?) replacement springwater bottles that get delivered all over the place, into a HB keg, they'll be on a winner??


----------



## MAH (7/6/07)

jimmylt said:


> The outer seems to be just a protective skin to protect the bladder while transporting.



Probably also to protect the beer from light strike.

Cheers
MAH


----------



## jimmylt (7/6/07)

Do what the rolling stones suggested - paint it black.


----------



## frogman (7/6/07)

jimmylt said:


> And if thats the case, if someone can come up with an attachment to convert the standard 10lt (roughly?) replacement springwater bottles that get delivered all over the place, into a HB keg, they'll be on a winner??



Working on just that at the moment.

Cheers FROGMAN


----------



## jayse (7/6/07)

Sorry way way off topic post as far as the use of them as brewers goes but....

I don't get the 'Eco' part, just because its made out of plastic that can be recycled? wait SS can be recycled plus it lasts millions of times longer so doesn't use the energy required to recycle it all the time like this product would if the breweries only use them once, therefore SS would be more eco friendly wouldn't it?

Does 'Eco' actually mean 'eco'nomical <_< for the brewery when shipping beer? It certianly seems that 'Eco' is intented to mean ecosystem friendly which unless I'am missing something that doesn't gell with me.
I think it should be called simply dispossible keg, like wort games said the 'eco' part is marketing BS.

Anyway sorry not having a go at the product and use of it as such just the word 'eco' being used.

Good luck with the venture T.C. It seems some people could possibly be interested in buying just the bladders, i'd be interested.


Jayse


----------



## bugwan (7/6/07)

Jayse, your post is the basis of one I edited yesterday... As Wortgames mentioned, the use of the prefix "Eco" is marketing BS. I was reading through Sabco's website recently and a stainless steel keg can last more than 30 years. At the end of all that, they are almost 100% recyclable.

I don't understand how this product can be vaguely referred to as Eco-anything, since it is a plastic product designed for one use! It doesn't say anywhere on their site that it is made from recycled plastic either, so I assume virgin plastic has gone into its production?

Its a product designed for international brewers, which doesn't mean it's not for us per se, my qualm rests with the name of the thing.

If a SS 50L brewery keg can be thrown around the world and last 30+ years, then my corny can last 100 if I take care of it  

TC, not knocking your product line - good luck with sales, I just question their marketing...


----------



## Darren (7/6/07)

MAH said:


> Probably also to protect the beer from light strike.
> 
> Cheers
> MAH




Should be fine so long as it is the fridge (dark).

I suspect the outer plastic layer is so the "punters" at the pub, half smashed, don't see a plastic bladder   


Tastes the same so long as it is coming out of a keg  

cheers

Darren


----------



## Wortgames (7/6/07)

Regarding the 'eco' status, it is conceivable (if not exactly likely) that it is reasonably environmentally competitive with a stainless keg under some circumstances.

If you were to ship a stainless keg over a long distance, and then ship it back empty, and then steam clean it etc, there would be a certain amount of energy and carbon emissions associated with that.

Shipping a plastic keg (which is lighter in the first place) one way - and then allowing it to enter an established plastics cycle at its destination - may end up being better for all we know.

I guess it comes down to infrastructure - if there is a solid local distribution (and return) network that can manage stainless kegs, then they are no doubt a better option - but one-way containers makes it more viable (and perhaps even more sustainable) for smaller producers to get out there and sell their product further afield.

How long before they release the 'Eco-CO2 bottle'? h34r:


----------



## Doogiechap (7/6/07)

Regarding the bladder only option. My guess is the outer casing is what gives the bladder the strength/ capacity to hold the pressure req'd to carb in the first place. 
Just like a footy. (Except for the carbonation bit  ).

I would think they could last a fair while in non commercial applications (at least as far as I am concerned if I was to purchase one of these I would take a fair amount of care if that meant a longer service life being the tight a$#e that I am). That said I have dished out my sheckles on SS and have no regrets  . 
TC I think you will be on a winner once the corny stocks dry up a bit more too. I can't wait to see some user reviews on how robust the fittings are etc.

Who's going to be the first to 'take one for the team'  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Darren (7/6/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Regarding the bladder only option. My guess is the outer casing is what gives the bladder the strength/ capacity to hold the pressure req'd to carb in the first place.
> Cheers
> Doug




Doug, 
You may be onto something there. Maybe it is just in case it explodes. Sorta like a safety barrier.

Would love to hear more on these things. What happens if you over carbonate and shake?

What are the pressure limits? (shielded and unshielded). Do they have safety valves like cornies?

cheers

Darren


----------



## bigholty (7/6/07)

I think the end result will be that in 5 years time, home-brewers will be nicking plastic kegs instead of stainless ones from behind their local pub!!  

This product seems to be a continuing shift away from re-fillable packaging and towards low-cost, disposable containers (Remember the old 'pickaxe' bottles that would go back to the brewery and be washed and refilled? Of course you do, there's crates full of them in your shed!) To manufacturers, it would represent a fixed packaging cost per keg, which could easily be incorporated into their price, without the need to worry about returning and repairing kegs. If they are taken up by the brewing industry, then I imagine the price would come right down. You may even get a 5c deposit at container collection depots in SA for them!


----------



## jimmylt (8/6/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Regarding the bladder only option. My guess is the outer casing is what gives the bladder the strength/ capacity to hold the pressure req'd to carb in the first place.
> 
> Surely the PET bladder would be strong enough not to expand under pressure and then contract when de-pressurised. Products like the tap-a-draft and party pig kegs don't seem to have this problem.
> I can see no practical use for the outer except for transporting a full bladder safely, and helping to keep it upright.
> ...


----------



## tommy cooper (8/6/07)

well some great feed back and arguments on this product and that is what the hole thing was about .as for the knocking a product was concerned .only a few had knocked it without any addid critisisum but that said most of you lads gave some good clear arguements . and some just picked out coments i made and replied with things like .oh and this one is my favourite. and then quoted me . as i said yes i resell them but anyone can. i am not investing in them that has been done its not even my venture as that also has been done i was wanting some feed back as to and if they would be a good alternative to a cornie . 
also there was a bit off quaffing done when i said that cornie are old technology .well they have been around for a long long time and that was only in reference to the new product.

i have asked myself all the questions i can think of about these and came to the conclusion about the word used eco .i was told that it was due to them being more economically viable as the losses in s/s kegs is costing commercial breweries millions in lost equipment in return shipping , damage and theft and that has been a concern . we all know s/s kegs have been around for many years and will be for mny more but i do beleive that this is great way of economically saving the commercials money.

there also seems to be a pricing scale on them as well .wholes sale ,trade, retail now whole sale has many levels which depends on quantity purchased so i am guessing that the breweries ,commercial and a such would be able to purchase them alot cheaper than a HBS . 

ok on to other questions the size is about the same as a cub 50ltr squat . max pressure says 350 kpa on the lid , they come in any commercial fittings you require as descibed buy the manufacturer c.u.b, or coopers type disconnects . 
i asked about the outer skin and its there for all the reasons you think light strike, protection of the bladder, stackability, and as a standard to what is all ready out there to the s/s cousins so there is no need for special equipment.

yes i am praising this concept and yes i also have my doubts and questions. so to see what they are like for a home brewing situation i got a sample to try .you can to just give ampi plastics a call and they will post one to you just tell them what you want to do and they are very helpfull indeed .
for around 50 odd bucks you can try one out if you dont like it sell it on.

now the tc question that keeps getting asked here is the answer to this one .
i had buggered my system and then logged back in and went to change a few ofmy details i do not know what i did but some how buggered the whole thing up after putting in a temp email .i must have left something off and could not confirm it with the forum sytem so had to start a fresh id .not the best thing to do as it seems that people dont know who you are .
so i asked the admin boys to help and we went down this trail . ok for the record so you know i was on as DELBOY . i have been around here for 2 years plus and i am a retailer in port pirie .

so only the id was reset nothing else .so a am no newbie trying to push ideas just an oldie suggesting new ideas. 

wow this post has turned out like one of pp's we will have to get together and write some memours down me and the ol' PP.  

any way thats the sich

tc :beer:


----------



## tommy cooper (8/6/07)

goatherder said:


> How much to you pay for cornie overhaul kits?
> and my favourite so far:



goathearder !as to this post of yours, if you want you can allways include some critisiums i wont bite but your post is more of a piss take at my expence rather than anything else .because you have just taken snippets of what i said and tried to make a joke of it .
now i have a good sense of humour but this is not humour this is piss taking. the forum is about discussions and constructive critisisium about brewing and or related topics .where is your discussion, critisisum just quoting some one else and adding a one line load of conk it not savvy well i am not even going to waste my time hear your still a newbie but learn some manners and you will gain some respect.  

but to answer your questions
i pay alot less for a cornie overhaul kits than you would  
and i am glad you have a favourite quote so far  


tc


----------



## MAH (8/6/07)

Hey TC

Get back in touch with the manufacturer and hound them to make a 20 litre and a 10 litre version for the HB market. Tell them there is a sizeable niche market in the US for HB gear. I'll gladly hand over $'s for a cheap 20 litre or 10 litre purpose made PET keg. Even if it's just a 10 litre bladder, people would be able to mount these in a esky/cooler of their choice. Imagine a $15 10 litre PET bottle that would take a CUB/Coopers coupler that you could place in a 36 litre KeepCold. 

Cheers
MAH


----------



## tommy cooper (8/6/07)

hey there MAH 

yes i am going to ask the question about that .a the moment i have asked them to look at the pressure barrel in england to see if they can do that as well spoke with ampi last week and they are just waiting for a sample to see what and how they made them and if it would be worth while doing them here so us HBR's dont have to pay all the shipping cost of importing one to aust.

i was talking with kenny GMK last week here and he said about the flooded 5 way you were trying to get?
how did you go? i asked around and even i cant get one ,the price on them would be ott i recon .

did you read the bit about the id and how i stuffed it up. i tell ya it was a cock up i don,t want to do again. it was all my doing so only me to blame .

tc (delboy)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/6/07)

tc i'd hate for that to happen to me (loose my handle) perhaps change your name to something like del_boy so people recocnise who you are if your worried about it

-Phill


----------



## tommy cooper (8/6/07)

i thought of that 
but hey its only a handle after all i dont mind ppl soon realize who you are i posted some things i didn ,t like so a fresh start is best as well .

the only thing is you loose your real star date thats why ppl get a bit reved if they think your a newbie .
telling them how to or not to do it. or come up with a new idea. 

oh well 

tc


----------



## kenworthy (24/6/07)

Just finished reading this thread now I was wondering would it be possible to have an inflatable bladder something like a wine cask so if you were into real ale the bladder shrinks with the diminishing beer so no oxidising occurs am I making sense?I usually dont


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/6/07)

Just a little more info - The eco kegs have an outside plastic layer that looks like a normal keg because (presumably among other reasons) then they can be run through normal brewery racking (keg filling) plant without alterations to the infrastructure. They can then be stacked, stored, moved etc all without the need to modify standing equipment.

And of course TC is correct, ECO is for economy rather than ecology. Kegs that get sent overseas frequently don't come back and its a lot cheaper to send a $30 (or whatever) plastic keg than a $110 stainless one. If it does come back, then you can refill it with a new bladder, if it doesn't, you have lost considerably less.

I seriously doubt that they will find a market with the big breweries as a replacement for their everyday kegging. But if metal prices keep going up... who knows. There is a pretty good argument for using them in the export market though.

Thirsty


----------



## Thirsty Boy (24/6/07)

kenworthy said:


> Just finished reading this thread now I was wondering would it be possible to have an inflatable bladder something like a wine cask so if you were into real ale the bladder shrinks with the diminishing beer so no oxidising occurs am I making sense?I usually dont




Yes... there are new/trial/experimental draught beer systems in the market place that use a "Bag in a Box" system. There is a doovalacky installed in the on-premise that is essentially a fancy arsed postmix machine. Unpressurized beer is sucked from the big wine cask style bag in a box, gassed up on the fly and served.

LOTS cheaper than kegs, lots more space efficient for warehousing purposes, ditto the space efficiency and add less weight for transportability, recyclable, maybe refillable, and no reason the beer should be any worse than standard mega lager.

Enviro friendly... well, it takes a lot of energy to wash out a stainless keg. Lots of energy to transport one, especially because you have to do more trips because the don't stack into trucks very well.... If the boxes are re-cycled cardboard and the bags are re-cycled/re-recyclable... probably be splitting hairs on an enviro friendly front.

Thirsty


----------



## kenworthy (24/6/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Yes... there are new/trial/experimental draught beer systems in the market place that use a "Bag in a Box" system. There is a doovalacky installed in the on-premise that is essentially a fancy arsed postmix machine. Unpressurized beer is sucked from the big wine cask style bag in a box, gassed up on the fly and served.
> 
> LOTS cheaper than kegs, lots more space efficient for warehousing purposes, ditto the space efficiency and add less weight for transportability, recyclable, maybe refillable, and no reason the beer should be any worse than standard mega lager.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lukes (6/9/07)

Bit of a bump...
Anyone tried them yet or got any news on the Eco plastic keg front?

- Luke


----------



## KGB (7/9/07)

Isn't it just as easy to make a party keg from a pressure sprayer? (If people are after a small ~10L keg)


----------



## Uncle Fester (14/11/07)

Another bump - Richard, and developments on this?

Fess.


----------

